
AngelList joins the list of sexism in Silicon Valley - urahara
https://businessmonkeynews.com/en/angellist-se-suma-a-la-lista-del-sexismo-de-silicon-valley/
======
twobyfour
This reads like it was written in another language and translated to English
using Google Translate (possibly with an intermediate step at another
language). It's nearly incomprehensible.

~~~
gus_massa
Agree. This looks like autotranslated blogspam of
[https://hipertextual.com/2017/07/angellist-
sexismo](https://hipertextual.com/2017/07/angellist-sexismo)

For an original article about the subject, you can read
[https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/17/angellist-lee-
jacobs/](https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/17/angellist-lee-jacobs/)

~~~
twobyfour
I did want to read this, so thank you for the links!

